# New to packing in Alabama



## southern-blue (May 11, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I am relatively new to goats (I have had mine for a year now) and the idea of packing with them. I am confused as to the equipment that I would need. I have collars, but am probably going to have to switch to a halter for Lemon and Big Red, and I have lead ropes. Everyone is already pretty good about wanting to stay in sight of me and when we do regular walks around the yard and land. 
I just don't understand the saddles and panniers?? I hope that is correct. I was hoping to get a saddle and start introducing them to it. But, do you purchase a saddle separately from a pad? How many pads do I need? Could I use saddle girths that are for ponies? After all, some of these guys are going to end up as big as a mini pony. 
If it would make it easier, is there a place where I could purchase a complete starter kit that would include everything I would need for packing with my goats? 

Thanks to everyone. I really do appreciate the information and any advice you can share.


----------

